# Aide choix iPhone XS 64 ou 256



## Aliouete (19 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour, ayant actuellement un iPhone 7 128go (avec 61 go disponible), j'aimerai switcher sur l'iPhone XS, mais j'hésite entre le 64 et 256, est ce que les photos et videos seront plus lourde et prendront donc plus de place ? ou adopter une solution cloud en prenant le 64 ? J'ai l'intention de revendre mon iPhone 7 et un copain pourrais m'acheter l'iPhone XS aux US. S'il l'achète dans un apple store US, en cas de pb, la garantie fonctionnera t elle ici en France ?

Merci d'avance pour avis et réponse


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2018)

Bonsoir , un iPhone XS US ne fonctionnera pas en France


----------



## Aliouete (19 Décembre 2018)

Pour l'achat aux US visiblement il fonctionnera bien en France hormis Free chez qui ne je ne suis pas...
https://communaute.sosh.fr/t5/Les-f...eté-aux-USA-fonctionne-très-bien/td-p/2306258


----------



## lostOzone (19 Décembre 2018)

64 Go même avec le cloud ça semble un peu juste. Surtout si c’est pour le garder 3 ou 4 ans. Après le cloud c’est bien mais faut avoir une bonne 4G ou la fibre sur un bon wifi.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Décembre 2018)

64 Go c'est déjà bien


----------



## twinworld (21 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour. J'avais la même hésitation : 64, 256 ou 512, avec les mêmes questions sur le poids des photos ou des vidéos. J'ai finalement opté pour le 256. Le bon compromis pour ne pas être limité trop rapidement.


----------

